# I have a complaint!



## Thewife (May 24, 2009)

The board changes are interfering with the peace of my happy home!
I say I miss my goats, Hubby says no!
I say I miss my sheep, Hubby says no!
I say I want an alpaca! Hubby says no!
It seems like all he ever says to me these days is NO!

Now it's getting worse! 
I was reading about pigs last night and thinking sausage!
This morning I was dreaming we butchered a pig. In the dream I was trying to take a nap on a picnic table, but somebody put the dead pig too close to me, so I started pushing it away!
I kept pushing and pushing, when it finally rolled over, it woke me up! I had to get out of bed so my laughing would not wake Hubby!
He is not pleased, he's been grunting ever since I told why I was pushing him!


----------



## sunnygoats (May 24, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!! 
A word of advice: 
It's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 24, 2009)

Maybe you should take sunnygoats advice.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 24, 2009)




----------



## freemotion (May 24, 2009)

sunnygoats said:
			
		

> ROTFLMAO!!!
> A word of advice:
> It's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.


That method had worked quite well for me.  When he discovers the latest aquisition, I say, "Look!  A present for you!"


----------



## wynedot55 (May 24, 2009)

now all you need todo is talk about beefmasters.an really set your hubby off


----------



## sunnygoats (May 24, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> sunnygoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or another favorite of mine:
THAT one???!!!! *feigns expression of innocence* 
We've had him for months!


----------



## okiron (May 25, 2009)

sunnygoats said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I so have to try that one.


----------



## Thewife (May 25, 2009)

If you want me to go away just say so!
I'm sure if Hubby read the advice given in this thread he would toss my computer!

I don't want to use up all my forgivenessess!
I am pretty good at the innocent "huh, did I say that?"

I told him I would only have 2 dogs, I have 4! Told him I only wanted 1 pair of geese, soon I will have 2 (maybe 3). Told him I would cut back just to the polish chickens! Yea, there might be a few others out there and now I want to try the Jersey black giants!
When he told me I could only keep 4 ducks, I might have kept 8? 
Told him 4 for me and 4 for him! (So "I" only kept 4, right?)

Last night I confessed I am kinda looking for a Halflinger! He said if I find what I'm looking for, I can get it? 
BUT, his mother was sitting there,  I will just have to wait and see what his answer will be when she is not there to keep him nice!


As for Beefmasters, I found some on the Texas craigs list!
Hubby said NO @$@%#@ NO @@#$$# NO!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 25, 2009)

wich texas craigslist did you find them on


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Thewife (May 25, 2009)

I believe the Beefmaster were on the Houston Craiglist!
I figured I could send my hauler to pick up a load of them! Then I got to thinking, he's in cahooks with the Hubby on the no big ear, black critter thing!
He would probably take the trip as a vacation and just bring me a load of Angus from the herd that's about 15 miles from here!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 25, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> I believe the Beefmaster were on the Houston Craiglist!
> I figured I could send my hauler to pick up a load of them! Then I got to thinking, he's in cahooks with the Hubby on the no big ear, black critter thing!
> He would probably take the trip as a vacation and just bring me a load of Angus from the herd that's about 15 miles from here!


See if wynedot's hauler would haul them up for you. He's not in cahooks with Hubby.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 26, 2009)

my hauler has retired from the long hauls.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 26, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> my hauler has retired from the long hauls.


She's just going to have to find a new hauler.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 26, 2009)

yeah a new beefmaster hauler.


----------



## Thewife (May 26, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yeah a new beefmaster hauler.


Maybe that's there's no Beefmasters in this state?
We don't have any Beefmaster haulers!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 26, 2009)

now that i dont know.


----------



## tygab (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmm. When showing some friends our chicks yesterday (which were hatched by someone for us) I happened to say something like 'Well, we don't have an incubator yet, so ..." 

The friends immediately noted the "yet" and I had to backpedal on my hope of having an incubator for chick self sufficiency. He took it in stride though. Maybe someday an incubator will just show up and I'll be like, hmm, how did this get here?


----------



## Thewife (Jun 1, 2009)

tygab said:
			
		

> Hmm. When showing some friends our chicks yesterday (which were hatched by someone for us) I happened to say something like 'Well, we don't have an incubator yet, so ..."
> 
> The friends immediately noted the "yet" and I had to backpedal on my hope of having an incubator for chick self sufficiency. He took it in stride though. Maybe someday an incubator will just show up and I'll be like, hmm, how did this get here?


I have incubators! 
I had them before he came along! Maybe that's the trick, get the critters and supplies first! 
Oh well, live and learn!

Ever since I was "allowed" to order 15 duck eggs, they sent 30 and 28 of them hatched, he gets a little leary when I say I want to hatch a "few" eggs?


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jun 1, 2009)

In my experience, the best defense is a good offense. Take the bull by the horns, thewife!


----------

